# How to disable Floating widget



## dweiman (Jun 17, 2019)

Anyone know how to delete/disable the Uber floating blue widget?


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

dweiman said:


> Anyone know how to delete/disable the Uber floating blue widget?


What blue widget?


----------



## Moving_Target (May 6, 2019)

dweiman said:


> Anyone know how to delete/disable the Uber floating blue widget?


You used to be able to disable it like you can with Lyft....now, you have to physically drag it off the screen to make it go away.

Consider it another "feature" Uber uses to annoy the piss out of us.



U/L guy said:


> What blue widget?


The floating blue Uber logo that appears when you background the app.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Moving_Target said:


> You used to be able to disable it like you can with Lyft....now, you have to physically drag it off the screen to make it go away.
> 
> Consider it another "feature" Uber uses to annoy the piss out of us.
> 
> ...


That's only on Android. Get an iPhone I guess


----------



## Moving_Target (May 6, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> That's only on Android. Get an iPhone I guess


iOS is the worst choice for rideshare for SO many reasons. To the point of the button, it's exactly the same for iOS.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Moving_Target said:


> iOS is the worst choice for rideshare for SO many reasons. To the point of the button, it's exactly the same for iOS.


Why is iOS worse. No it's not exactly the same.


----------



## Moving_Target (May 6, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Why is iOS worse. No it's not exactly the same.


Just for starters, you can't background anything with iOS. And yes, the process Is the same. I use a Samsung Note 9 for my main phone, and an iPad Pro 12.9 for secondary, rider apps etc.....


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

It eclipses the arrow for Google maps


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

Moving_Target said:


> Just for starters, you can't background anything with iOS


I background Spotify or Podcasts, Waze and Lyft and a Mileage Tracker while running Uber ..


----------



## Moving_Target (May 6, 2019)

theMezz said:


> I background Spotify or Podcasts, Waze and Lyft and a Mileage Tracker while running Uber ..


Heh, ok. Enjoy.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

It is apparently designed to get in the way on Google Maps to encourage users to use the inferior built in Uber navigation.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

theMezz said:


> I background Spotify or Podcasts, Waze and Lyft and a Mileage Tracker while running Uber ..


Yeah, me too, WTH?


----------



## UberNonsense (Jun 8, 2019)

theMezz said:


> I background Spotify or Podcasts, Waze and Lyft and a Mileage Tracker while running Uber ..


I added a virtual home button to my iphone and have no problems running music, google maps, uber, lyft, and a mileage tracker, and with the virtual button, it's super easy to switch back and forth between all of the apps.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

To learn how to do that if you could help me I'd be greatly indebted to


----------



## UberNonsense (Jun 8, 2019)

Declineathon said:


> To learn how to do that if you could help me I'd be greatly indebted to


The virtual home button?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

dweiman said:


> Anyone know how to delete/disable the Uber floating blue widget?


On Android you can withdraw permission for the blue Uber button overlay once you're online. However, when you go offline and want to go back online the app won't let you until you give permission again.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

The floating Uber icon does not happen on IOS phones, maybe on IOS tablets but not IOS phones.

I have no issues running multiple apps on my iPhone. I have even done Uber trips while driving to Lyft pick-ups. The apps work just fine.


----------



## Christo78 (Nov 24, 2020)

You can disable in the software app settings


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dweiman said:


> Anyone know how to delete/disable the Uber floating blue widget?


Drain the Swamp.


----------



## Willski (9 mo ago)

Disable "display over other apps" in the app settings.


----------

